# Screws and Spacing for Overhead Drywall?



## pdh2100 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a customer working me over about the number of screws in the ceiling on his drywall. He says that it must be screwed every 4 inches or it will fail. We do it basically every 20 over the length on every joist which is on 16 inch centers. Am I wrong for telling him I'm in good shape on this. It just doesn't seem to be an issue. 

thanks for the help
paul


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm like old school, but nail ends like every 8" and on the other joists put a nail on each edge and then (3) groups of 2 nails spaced about 2 " apart.
Whats with 20?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

4 in the field on the walls, 6 in the field on the ceiling. Groups of 2 as jmic mentioned.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Give the dude what he wants. How much extra is it going to cost you?

A happy customer is a paying and repeat customer.

I don't mind saying that I was a PITA when I had my new roof installed. I'm in hurricaneville, hit 3 times in 2 yrs. I insisted that everything was to Miami-Dade High Velocity Wind Code even though I'm in a zone 3 area.

I was also a PITA here, I'm a remod, not a roofer. Tom (aka Grumpy) was a major help as were some others. Tip of the hat here. 

The upshot is that everything was done to my specs. and I'm a happy camper knowing that. The customer is always right. Maybe a PITA, but right just the same.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

To many screws can break the sheet. That's my opinion but I think I may be right this time.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The way I have always done it for ceilings is 12 inches in the field, 8 inches on the edges, screws only no nails. Float the corners. You can also use a construction adhesive for extra piece of mind. 

Like Teetor says sometimes it's just easier to keep the customer happy, but I'm also of the mindset that unless there were conditions preset from the customer before the job starts that you acknowledge, accepted and added into your bill for the extra time needed to accomplish them, this type of micro management is not going to fly. The customer hired you as the pro, he has to have trust in what you do, I don't like the idea of giving up that position of authority as the professional by giving into customers unwarranted worries that might tend to keep snowballing. But that is a fine line you will have to walk.


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike is right! 8" edges 12" in field. This is the guidline from all major drywall manufacturers. Glue won't hurt either.
Dave


----------



## aiocinc (Jun 29, 2006)

By current building code for new construction in Indianapolis (in fact, it's the newest standard that was revised the beginning of this year), and what all 3 new home builders require that we do work is as follows. Nails around the perimeter of the sheet only. Screws to be installed on every joist. On standard 4' board, 3 screws are required. On 54" board, 4 screws are required. Hope this helps.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

DaveH said:


> Mike is right! 8" edges 12" in field. This is the guidline from all major drywall manufacturers. Glue won't hurt either.
> Dave



Same measurements with the building codes here (Printed right in the back under the fasteners tables). Only difference from that standard is: 
More screws required with 5/8" SR and more with Plaster application (More weight being carried over the surface of the Sheet)


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

Brian, 

I see you are from Indy. I just left the area 2 years ago. What the market like there these days. Who are you buying your rock from..V-line,IDS, R&W, Magnum?

Dave


----------

